# Cat bringing me her "gift"



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

I know it comes along with the territory of owning a cat that you are going to get their "gifts" from time to time. Every story I have heard from my friends they tell me they have had numerous things show up on their porch or bed or counter but the key word i hear in the story is it is DEAD. 

Well Renesme is the only one of my now 4 cats that has ever brought me anything....but i think she is slightly confused when it comes to this gift giving process...because all of her gifts are ALIVE! (just makes me shutter thinking about it lol)

She doesn't bring me squirrels or birds or lizards like I normally hear of cats bringing home to their owners..she brings spiders!!! and i HATE spiders. I am terrified of them. why? i have no idea..i can handle just about anything else..there may be screams or jumping but i will eventually get it out of the house one way or another or my brother will lol. now that my brother has left for basic training though it is just me and my sister and law and she can't stand the spiders either! 

Well tonight was another rare night where Renesme decided to bring me her little gift..or should i say decent sized gift. She is just so proud of herself and jumping around and meowing so I knew something was going on because she normally isn't that talkative. She jumps in my lap and out comes the spider from her mouth! UGH it was horrible!! I did my best to praise her because i know you are supposed to but after saying thank you it was nothing but screams from me and my sister in law until we could kill it. We probably could've won america's funniest home videos LOL both of us jumping around screaming tryin to get the dog out of the way...oh it was just torture. 

But my question is...do your cats bring you "gifts"??? if so what do they bring you?? and is it dead or alive?? I'm starting to think Renesme has got this all wrong!! I would rather prefer the dead gifts but she is just too much of a sweet heart to kill anything!! LOL


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

She loves you SOOOOO much she wants you to have the enjoyment of killing it. Awww... ;P

Anywho, Grim is afraid of everything outside, so he doesnt bring me anything, but at my mom's house, the cats would leave birds and mice on the front doormat as presents. Sometimes you would be leaving for school and go SQUISH.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, we don't get many bugs in the apartment and he doesn't go outside so I don't get live presents but periodically I'll find a toy mouse or feather (from Da Bird) on my computer chair or on my pillow.


----------



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

haha I honestly think she may get joy out of watching me freak out! She walked away all prissy and then sat on the kitchen table watching us scramble around to kill it. I think it may have been a conspiracy between all of the cats because they all seemed to gather around to watch us in amusement!!! She seemed totally satisfied which made me laugh after the fact. Our poor dog was sitting down waiting to go outside and looked totally confused with what was happening...meanwhile our neighbors probably think we're crazy! HAHA I guess that's what you get when u stick a few girls in the house alone that are both scared of spiders!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sorry but I couldn't help but LOL at the fact that you have four cats and none of them are killing these spiders she brings you! Whenever there is a bug my two fight over who gets to eat it.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

omg. We have been having a problem with big (2" long including legs. The body and legs are thick) spiders. Sassy is having a ball chasing them around. At least I then know where they are and I can kill them, she just plays with them! lol


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm sorry, I know you are sincerely trying to get help for this problem, but the whole situation is so funny and I see the whole hilarious scenario in my head!!!  I've never heard of a cat bringing live gifts before. Mine just puts stuffed toys in my chair for me to find. You.....must....be....lol......very proud!! Hahahahah!!!! I'm sorry....I just can't help it!!


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

We used to go to Maine every weekend and would leave the cat home. I guess we had a few mice back then and I remember coming home and going in my room to find half a mouse sitting on my rug. Sad to say I was only around 4 then so I guess I was pretty terrified. 

All Cherry kills is bugs. And she eats them once she kills them.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, occasionally brings me "gifts" in the form of dead, or mostly dead, mice. He places them by his food dish in the garage. When I come out, he looks at me to evaluate my response to his "gift". I resist the temptation to respond in accordance with the proper animal etiquette requiring the eating of the "gift" and the resulting expression of delight at such a treat. Sadly, I end up faking it - pretending to like the treat, thanking Midnight profusely, "palming" the gift and excusing myself to go outside and throw it in the woods. This whole act of deception makes me feel so shallow. :wink


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Sophie used to bring me birds (most always alive). A few times she caught mice & they were dead. I think they frighten easily and have little heart attacks. After the frist couple of birds were released inside the house, I got wise and checked before I let her in! (That was before I started going out with her every time she went out).

Harli has a little stuffed present (I's a red glittery pillow thing with a green ribbon glued on) and she mows and talks while it's in her mounth, and brings it to me and drops it at my feet.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

LOL!! that is hilarious!!! What a sweet, cute and thoughtful kitty you have. I never get gifts from my cats! But I got to say, I am glad that I don't get spiders thrown on my lap. ughh....scary!


----------



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

goldenstar1 said:


> I'm sorry, I know you are sincerely trying to get help for this problem, but the whole situation is so funny and I see the whole hilarious scenario in my head!!!  I've never heard of a cat bringing live gifts before. Mine just puts stuffed toys in my chair for me to find. You.....must....be....lol......very proud!! Hahahahah!!!! I'm sorry....I just can't help it!!


HAHA no i honestly don't think there is a solution to this problem!! that is the sad part!! i just wanted to see if mine was the only one to actually bring live gifts and it really looks like it!!!  she is adorable but that is just one trait that i wish would stop!!! the whole scenario was hilarious i do have to say!!


----------



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

goldenstar1 said:


>


oh my gosh i really think that is what she is thinking!!!! i think all four of them were thinking that and the dog was probably thinking we were idiots because he didn't seem to know what was going on!! LOL


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Nan said:


> Harli has a little stuffed present (I's a red glittery pillow thing with a green ribbon glued on) and she mows and talks while it's in her mounth, and brings it to me and drops it at my feet.


Thats way too adorable!


----------

